# Turkey to reopen consulates in Mosul, Basra soon



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu said Friday that the preparations are underway to reopen Turkish consulates in Mosul and Basra in Iraq, which were closed after Daesh attacked in 2014.

Çavuşoğlu spoke to Anadolu Agency (AA) yesterday and confirmed that they have started examining the area to build new consulates in the cities of Basra and Mosul. "Presumably, we will first open the Basra Consulate then Mosul after finding a proper place," he said.

Accordingly, Turkey plans to assign two new consul generals to the consulates to re-strengthen relations with Iraqi authorities. The decision to reopen the consulates indicates that the Daesh threat in the area has been weakening.

However, the terror group continues to threaten the area, as it is known to come up with new operational strategies. Daesh is not the only threat at the moment as the PKK and other terrorist organizations are also apparent.
Turkey to reopen consulates in Mosul, Basra soon

Ya, I would be wary to open that up until all that crap is under control.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes, I heard they were closed a year ago.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 8, 2018)

*" Obnoxious Totalitarian Buffoon Destroying Individual Liberty "*

** Despot Wanna Be Otto Man Sultan Again **

Tay Yip Yap Ear Dog Again is a Fictional Ishmaelism , clown shoes wearing , wanna be despot , a terrorist facilitator , vigilantly working to delude the peoples of Turn Key into pandering for the pretentious supremacy for arab cultural hegemony .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 8, 2018)

*" Theocratic Absurdities "*

** Shed Fictional Ishmaelism And Light The Fire Temples **

Both Ba Sheer As Sad and Who Sein Sad Dam are / were baathists and , because of that secular bent , theocratic plutocrats and oligarchs thrust the trident of Pose I Don .

My banter for us has been that basheer assad be stabilized withing syria , that daesh be repelled and its anti-government militias be ablated .

The sail a fists , the mussel men bother bood , the wail habits , the farcical far see and any of the other fictional ishmaelism nomianism band of clowns is as goofy the funny car for the pretentious supremacy of arab cultural hegemony from which they crop up .

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurds#Zoroastrianism


> The Persian religion of Zoroastrianism had a major influence on the early Kurdish culture and has maintained some effect since the demise of the religion in the Middle Ages.



** Ridiculous Character Names Like Ghoul Inn **

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recep_Tayyip_Erdoğan


> He was stripped of his position, banned from political office, and imprisoned for four months, for reciting a poem that promoted a religious point of view of government during a speech in 1998.[4] Erdoğan abandoned *openly Islamist politics* and established the moderate conservative AKP in 2001. Following the AKP's landslide victory in 2002, *the party's co-founder Abdullah Gül became Prime Minister, until his government annulled Erdoğan's ban from political office.* Erdoğan became Prime Minister in March 2003 after winning a by-election in Siirt.[5]



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-Ottomanism

** Cautionary Tales Of His Story Being Ignored ** 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemalism


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 9, 2018)

Turkey is full of Isis rebels who would love to rile up Mosul again.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 9, 2018)

*" Ba Hum Bugs Can Knot Fathom Homogeneous Culture Within Heterogeneous Domain "*

** Stripping Sand Glaring Sun Parched Air **



AZGAL said:


> Turkey is full of Isis rebels who would love to rile up Mosul again.


#I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA inscribes fictional ishmaelism as the paranoia and delusion invoked from surah 9 for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .

Issue is that qurayshism has always been a genetic religion just as torahnism , but control over qurayshism collusion escaped its intentions and arab ( mostly sunni ) and non arab ( mostly shia ) rift has persisted since the abbasid revolution .

** Minding Enantomers Inn Survivalism Racemates **

_Surah 8:75 - And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. *But those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God. * Indeed, God is Knowing of all things._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umayyad_Caliphate


> The Umayyad caliphate was marked both by territorial expansion and by the administrative and cultural problems that such expansion created. Despite some notable exceptions, the Umayyads tended to favor the rights of the old Arab families, and in particular their own, over those of newly converted Muslims (mawali). Therefore, *they held to a less universalist conception of Islam than did many of their rivals. As G.R. Hawting has written, "Islam was in fact regarded as the property of the conquering aristocracy."[74]*



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbasid_Revolution...


> The Umayyad state is remembered as an Arab-centric state, being run by and for the benefit of those who were ethnically Arab though Muslim in creed.[11][30] The non-Arab Muslims resented their marginal social position and were easily drawn into Abbasid opposition to Umayyad rule.[13][14][26] *Arabs dominated the bureaucracy and military, and were housed in fortresses separate from the local population outside of Arabia.[5] Even after converting to Islam, non-Arabs or Mawali could not live in these garrison cities. The non-Arabs were not allowed to work for the government nor could they hold officer positions in the Umayyad military and they still had to pay the jizya tax for non-Muslims.[30][31][32][33] Non-Muslims under Umayyad rule were subject to these same injunctions.[34] Racial intermarriage between Arabs and non Arabs was rare.[6] When it did occur, it was only allowed between an Arab man and a non-Arab woman while non-Arab men were generally not free to marry Arab women.[7]*
> 
> Conversion to Islam occurred gradually. *If a non-Arab wished to convert to Islam, they not only had to give up their own names but also had to remain a second-class citizen.[12][32]* The non-Arab would be "adopted" by an Arab tribe,[33] though they would not actually adopt the tribe's name as that would risk pollution of perceived Arab racial purity. Rather, the non-Arab would take the last name of "freedman of al-(tribe's name)", even if they were not a slave prior to conversion. This essentially meant they were subservient to the tribe who sponsored their conversion.[12][35]



Hashemites - Wikipedia


> The *Hashemites* (Arabic: الهاشميون‎, _Al-Hāshimīyūn_; also *House of Hashim*) are the ruling royal family of Jordan. The House was also the royal family of Syria (1920), Hejaz (1916–1925) and Iraq (1921–1958). The family belongs to the Dhawu Awn, one of the branches of the Hasanid Sharifs of Mecca – also referred to as *Hashemites – who ruled Mecca continuously from the 10th century until its conquest by the House of Saud in 1924.* Their eponymous ancestor is Hashim ibn Abd Manaf, great-grandfather of the Islamic prophet, Muhammad.
> 
> The current dynasty was founded by Sharif Hussein ibn Ali, who was appointed as Sharif and Emir of Mecca by Sultan Abdul Hamid II in 1908, then in 1916 was proclaimed King of the Arab Lands (but only *recognized as King of the Hejaz) after initiating the Arab Revolt against the Ottoman Empire.* His sons Abdullah and Faisal assumed the thrones of Jordan and Iraq in 1921.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 9, 2018)

*" Objective Evaluations From Naturalism "*

** Domain And Range **

Torahnism is a genetic religion for preservation of the patriarchal lineage of eponymous isaac , where the tenets , cultural traditions and city state laws ( 613 mitzvot ) , as proposed in the torah , would only apply within israel .

Qurayshism is a genetic religion for preservation of the patriarchal lineage of eponymous ishmael, where the tenets , cultural traditions and city state laws ( sharia ) , as proposed in the qurayn , would only apply within hejaz .

Any pretense that qurayshism applies outside of hejaz is debase and termed fictional ishmaelism .

Otherwise , see Antinomianism - Wikipedia ( non nomianism ) and non aggression principles .

** Strong Anthropic Principle Tautology **

The metaphors of " a chance for eternal life " , of " reincarnation " , in " transmutation of soles " , in " being born again " , in " an after life " , all have a literal meanings as " genetic continuance " .

Not only is genetic continuance a success criteria assessed from nature , it provisions sophisticated physical states known to satisfy an opportunity to experience the introspection of life metaphorically , although literally , as ones haploid self .


----------

